# What's it worth??



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Smith and Wesson airlight 642 with the crimson trace laser grips. I have about 200 rounds through it...I also have two HKS speed loaders for it and a leather, double speed loader belt carrying case for them...I thought about trading the gun towards my new purchase..The brother of a friend said he is interested in buying it...I think selling it would get me more than trading it...The gun is pretty much flawless...

Just not sure what it is worth...

Any ideas?

Willy


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

At this point, it's basically worth what somebody is willing to pay for it. How about getting the trade in value first to use as a guideline? Then you can negotiate with your friends brother, obviously you would not accept anything below the trade in value.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess I will see what they would give me for a trade first and go from there...I realize it is only worth what someone will pay, but if someone is really truly only willing to pay an amount, but try to get it for far less, I wanna be able to know I am getting screwed...at least if I get a quote for a trade I know I will at least get that amount...

Willy


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

There are a number of 642's listed on Gunbroker.com. There is one with laser grips with a bid of $400 in on it. It still has 3+ days on the auction. You can look at the end of the auction and see the highest bid. That will tell you what someone is willing to pay for it. There are a couple with no reserve and the auction ends today, selling in the $400 to $450 range, with no bids yet.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Willy I looked it up in the new Fjestad Blue Book. 98%-425.00 95%-325.00 90%-250.00 Model 642 CT Centenial Airweight.

That is just for the revolver not the accessories.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks....

I think I paid about $650.00 for the gun...Factory installed laser grips...

Willy


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Those prices are for the ct-crimson trace model.


----------

